# قد اكمل



## دودي الاردن (4 مايو 2005)

دودي الاردن


----------



## My Rock (6 مايو 2005)

صورة رائعة بجد

الرب يباركك


----------



## فادي (13 يوليو 2005)

مرحبا بك دودي وبصورك الرائعه وحياك الله ... صوره معبره وقويه في تأثيرها بالنفس

   

تحيــاتي

باي


----------



## مسلم والحمدلله (7 أغسطس 2005)

حذف من قبل الادارة


----------



## My Rock (19 أغسطس 2005)

الرجاء بعدم الخروج عن اطار الموضوع


سلام و نعمة


----------



## جورج (23 أغسطس 2005)

ما الجميل في هذا المنظر شخص مقتول
اتحبون رؤيه شخص مقتول 
يا سبحان الله 
جورج المسلم


----------



## My Rock (25 أغسطس 2005)

احنا قابلين يا اخي انت حاشر نفسك و متعبه ليش؟


----------



## أثانسيوس (27 أغسطس 2005)

*جورج*

حذف من قبل الادارة


----------



## دودي الاردن (30 أغسطس 2005)

بس بحب احكي شي للشخص اللي عم يعلق ويقول انه شخص مقتول يا اخي هاد مو شخص عادي بحب عرفك عليه هاد المسيح اللي فدى نفسه كرمالك وكرمالي بس للاسف في كتير شعوب لسى مو عايشه جمال الصلب والفداء فعشان هيك انا رح صلي كرمالك لتفهم شو معنى انه المسيح الملك يفدي حاله كرمالك وبتمنى انه تفهم هاد الشي قبل ما يفوت الاوان لانه خساره كبيره الك 
الرب يباركك ويحميك ويحمي الكل


----------



## myriam (31 أغسطس 2005)

*

سلام المسيح،

صورة رائعة جدا جدا جدا

الله يحفظك*


----------



## ميمي123 (22 سبتمبر 2005)

دودي الاردن قال:
			
		

> انا رح صلي كرمالك لتفهم شو معنى انه المسيح الملك يفدي حاله كرمالك وبتمنى انه تفهم هاد الشي قبل ما يفوت الاوان لانه خساره كبيره الك
> الرب يباركك ويحميك ويحمي الكل


 

حذف بواسطة الادارة


----------



## My Rock (28 سبتمبر 2005)

ميمي مرة اخرى الرجاء الالتزام بالادب


----------



## المحترف (6 أكتوبر 2005)

حذف من قبل الادارة

وصلت حلها تم الغاء عضويتك يا قليل الادب


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2005)

حزاء المحترف هو حزاء اي شخص يقل ادبه... فالتزموا الحذر


----------



## Zayer (7 أكتوبر 2005)

سؤال شباب 

شنو سالفة الصخلة ( الماعز )  الي في اليد ؟


----------

